# How long after IUI did your cramps last ? ~



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone who has had IUI tell me how long there cramps lasted.

I have my 2nd IUI yesterday and i have had really awful tummy pains all day. I must say it is not as bad just now. 

I never had any pains like this with my 1st IUI but i guess its cause the doc yesterday found this kink in my uterus and had to do some extra pocking about down there.

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon - I had cramps pretty much from basting til her ladyship arrived - I was told it was normal - they varied in how bad they were but were pretty constant.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hiya Hugs  

I had some cramping on and off from basting throughout the 2ww.

Wanted to wish you lots of luck, got my fingers crossed for a BFP       

Jane xxxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hugs

I had cramps all the way through when I had my 3rd IUI and I got a BFP!!

good luck x


----------

